# The last time I was in Germany was when I was in my mom's belly.



## Bugatti

Hi all! I'm trying to say "The last time I was in Germany was when I was in my mom's belly". 
Here's my attempt: Das letzte Mal, dass ich in Deutschland war, als ich im Bauch meiner Mutter war. Are there any mistakes? Thanks you!


----------



## Sepia

Bugatti said:


> Hi all! I'm trying to say "The last time I was in Germany was when I was in my mom's belly".
> Here's my attempt: Das letzte Mal, dass ich in Deutschland war, als ich im Bauch meiner Mutter war. Are there any mistakes? Thanks you!



Yes. "Als" is totally out of place there - it more or less translates with "when", but the "when" already described in the sub phrase and in "Das letzte Mal".

And when you have the time adverbial up front you need to switch the position of the verb. So it goes:

Das letzte mal, dass ich in Deutschland war, war ich im Bauch meiner Mutter.

Stylisticly it would disturb me to have "war" twice. So I'd go for:

Das letzte mal, dass ich in Deutschland war, befand ich mich im Bauch meiner Mutter.


----------



## ger4

Capitalization rules in German are a nightmare... I think it should be: _Das letzte Mal, dass ich in Deutschland war, befand ich mich im Bauch meiner Mutter_.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Sepia said:


> "Als" is totally out of place there


Of course *als *is there.





Bugatti said:


> The last time I was in Germany was *when* I was in my mom's belly.


English idiomatic structure: 
_Das letzte Mal, dass ich in Deutschland war, war, *als* ich im Bauch meiner Mutter war._
>>>
German idiomatic structure: 
_Das letzte Mal war ich in Deutschland, *als *ich im Bauch meiner Mutter war.
_


----------



## Hutschi

You can also say: Das letzte Mal war ich in Deutschland im Bauch meiner Mutter.

Schimmelreiter's Example _Das letzte Mal, dass ich in Deutschland war, war, *als* ich im Bauch meiner Mutter war._ is grammatically correct, but clumsy style.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Hutschi said:


> clumsy style


What more can I do than clearly distinguish between the English idiomatic structure and the German idiomatic structure in order to help learners understand the translation process?





Schimmelreiter said:


> English idiomatic structure:
> _Das letzte Mal, dass ich in Deutschland war, war, *als* ich im Bauch meiner Mutter war._
> >>>
> German idiomatic structure:
> _Das letzte Mal war ich in Deutschland, *als *ich im Bauch meiner Mutter war.
> _


----------



## perpend

Bugatti said:


> Hi all! I'm trying to say "The last time I was in Germany was when I was in my mom's belly".



Ich war das letzte Mal in Deutschland im Bauch meiner Mutter.

Or something like that....cute context! 

EDIT: Hutschi's version is much the same as my suggestion.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi Schimmelreiter, your text was correct. I just wanted to add that it is grammatically correct - contrary to "Das letzte Mal, dass ich in Deutschland war, als ich im Bauch meiner Mutter war.". The "English" structure is correct, but we would seldom use it. (I even do not think that it follows English but German Rules here, that they are identical is by accident. "English structure" is just used for showing the differences.)


----------



## bearded

I like Sepia's formulation, but would replace 'dass' by 'da':
_Das letzte Mal, da ich in Deutschland war, befand ich mich im Bauch meiner Mutter._


----------



## Kajjo

_Als ich das letzte Mal in Deutschland war, war ich noch im Bauch meiner Mutter.

_So würde ich es sagen.



bearded man said:


> I like Sepia's formulation, but would replace 'dass' by 'da':
> _Das letzte Mal, da ich in Deutschland war, befand ich mich im Bauch meiner Mutter._


Das geht leider nicht.


----------



## bearded

> Kajjo:
> das geht leider nicht


Kannst Du mir bitte erklären, warum?
Im WRDictionary fand ich u.A.:  ''da'' (zeitlich) = wo. Beispiel: _Im Moment, da er...''._


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist eine bekannte, aber heute veraltende Ausdrucksweise. Sie wird hauptsächlich in stilistisch hochstehenden poetischen Werken verwendet.

Die beiden Satzteile passen nicht stilistisch zusammen.

Vergleiche Goethe: Prometheus



> ... Da ich ein Kind war, / Nicht wußte, wo aus noch ein, / Kehrt ich mein verirrtes Auge / Zur Sonne, ...



Hier wird "da" als "als" verwendet, nicht als "weil". 
Da ich ein Kind war=Als ich ein Kind war= When I was a child 
Siehe auch
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prometheus_(Goethe) 
In Englisch steht hier "when".

Heute wird dieses "da" fast nur noch poetisch verwendet, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Es ist eine bekannte, aber heute veraltende Ausdrucksweise.


Danke, Hutschi.  Ich bin leider auch 'veraltend/am Veralten'.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

There are four options:
_
das letzte Mal, dass ich in Deutschland war
das letzte Mal, das ich in Deutschland war _(relative pronoun in the adverbial accusative)
_das letzte Mal, als ich in Deutschland war
__​das letzte Mal, da ich in Deutschland war_


----------



## bearded

Schimmelreiter said:


> There are four options:
> _
> das letzte Mal, dass ich in Deutschland war
> das letzte Mal, das ich in Deutschland war _(relative pronoun in the adverbial accusative)
> _das letzte Mal, als ich in Deutschland war
> __​das letzte Mal, da ich in Deutschland war_


And is the last option equally acceptable as the other three in your view? That is to say, is it a question of style/idiomaticity...? Thank you.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

It's perfectly acceptable in the elevated register. The richness and beauty of language would suffer terribly if currency became the sole measure.



PS
I'm particularly nauseated by the substitution of a pseudo-temporal _wo _for the correct _da/als/zu der_:
_Das war die Zeit, *wo ich in Amerika war._
I'd certainly use _da._


----------



## Hutschi

_Hi, I added an option and build a sequence from "wo" (mostly used in coll. language, but also possible in standard language - _http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/wo_Fragewort_Relativpronomen _) to "da" (mostly used in high style written texts and poetry.) Would you have the same or a different sequence here?__

das letzte Mal, wo ich in Deutschland war (very often in coll. language)
__das letzte Mal, als ich in Deutschland war (neutral)
__das letzte Mal, dass ich in Deutschland war (a little bit elevated register)
das letzte Mal, das ich in Deutschland war __(a little bit elevated register)__
​das letzte Mal, da ich in Deutschland war (poetic language) (Example: Goethe, Prometheus) - I agree to Schimmelreiter: elevated register. _


----------



## Kajjo

bearded man said:


> And is the last option equally acceptable as the other three in your view? That is to say, is it a question of style/idiomaticity...? Thank you.


It is definitely NOT idiomatic in the contemporary usage. When someone used it like that in everyday speech, it would sound weird, if not plain wrong for the common people. When I read your suggestion the first time, it felt simpy wrong and I am certain most natives (outside a language forum) would feel the same.

When Schimmelreiter calls it "elevated" this might be an acceptable definition (as with "mich verlanget" in the other thread), but I'd simply call it outdated and in any case contemporarily non-idiomatic. 

Yes, in a poem with elevated speech I would understand and accept it. I agree with Schimmelreiter, that current usage is not the sole measure and richness is a valuable asset in language. However, richness finds it value in applying it in the right moments and fitting situations.

I recommend not to use it as non-native. This is a trap, not a useful building block to everday communication.


----------



## exgerman

Is any of this realistic? I would phrase the thought as _Als ich zuletzt in Deitschland war, war ich im Bauch meiner Mutter._


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Yes, in a poem with elevated speech I would understand and accept it. I agree with Schimmelreiter, that current usage is not the sole measure and richness is a valuable asset in language. However, richness finds it value in applying it in the right moments and fitting situations.
> 
> ...


----------



## cuore romano

Wieso überhaupt _das *letzte* Mal_??

Wie kann er denn vorher schon in D gewesen sein?


----------



## Kajjo

cuore romano said:


> Wieso überhaupt _das *letzte* Mal_??
> 
> Wie kann er denn vorher schon in D gewesen sein?


Er könnte danach schon mal wieder hier gewesen sein... war er aber nicht.


----------



## bearded

Ich verstehe es so: erstes und letztes Mal zugleich.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded man said:


> Ich verstehe es so: erstes und letztes Mal zugleich.


Das stimmt in diesem Falle natürlich, weil er ja vorher logischerweise nicht dagewesen sein kann und es hinterher laut Aussage nicht mehr war. Aber "das letzte Mal" bedeutet einfach nur "the last time" -- without further implications.

_Als ich das letzte Mal in Deutschland war, war ich noch im Bauch meiner Mutter.
__Als ich das letzte Mal in Deutschland war, war ich zwei Jahre alt.
_
...seitdem war er nicht mehr in Deutschland. Ob er früher in Deutschland war, wird nicht gesagt.


----------



## cuore romano

Na ja, ist vielleicht als Gag gemeint.


----------



## Kajjo

Sicherlich soll es ein Scherz sein, aber sehr viele Menschen berichten von irgendwelchen Vorkommnissen, als sie noch im Bauch ihrer Mutter waren. Mütter erzählen halt viel, was sie als Schwangere unternommen haben und welche Erlebnisse sie hatten. Missverständlich sind solche Erzählungen nicht, egal wie man selbst dazu steht.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Ich habe für





Bugatti said:


> The last time I was in Germany was  when I was in my mom's belly.





Schimmelreiter said:


> _Das letzte Mal war ich in Deutschland, als ich im Bauch meiner Mutter war.
> _


vorgeschlagen: 

Nebensatz _when I was in my mom's belly_ > Nebensatz _als ich im Bauch meiner Mutter war

_Ich gebe zu bedenken, dass





Kajjo said:


> _Als ich das letzte Mal in Deutschland war, war ich noch im Bauch meiner Mutter._


den _Bauch_-Teil zum Hauptsatz macht. Nun bin ich einerseits Anhänger einer sinngemäßen Übertragung statt einer sturen Übersetzung, andererseits stellt sich die Frage, ob eine so weit gehende Strukturveränderung nicht auch semantisch eingreift.


----------



## Kajjo

Semantisch sehe ich hier keinen wesentlichen Unterschied, aber du hast recht, dass ich Haupt- und Nebensatz vertauscht habe. Für mich klingt es so erheblich idiomatischer und üblicher. Es gibt gewiss Fälle, in denen ein derartiger Tausch semantischen Einfluss hat. Aufpassen sollte man schon.

Ein "als" der Gleichzeitigkeit mit demselben Tempus in beiden Teilen ist aber sehr oft austauschbar.

Sinngemäß und gut klingend oder aber eng am Original... da müsste der "Auftraggeber" entscheiden, was er wünscht...


----------



## Gernot Back

perpend said:


> Or something like that....cute context!


Man könnte es auch etwas kryptisch-paradox formulieren:

_Als ich das letzte Mal in Deutschland war, war ich noch gar nicht auf der Welt._​


----------



## Hutschi

Gernot Back said:


> Man könnte es auch etwas kryptisch-paradox formulieren:_Als ich das letzte Mal in Deutschland war, war ich noch gar nicht auf der Welt._​




This is the meaning, indeed.

And there is an idiom for the time before pregnancy:
"Als ich das letzte Mal in Deutschland war, war ich noch ein Käse im Schaufenster." 

It is a common saying: "Da warst du noch ein Käse im Schaufenster."
(At this time in the past you was a cheese in the shop window yet.)


----------



## DerFrager

Interessante Diskussion.

Ich verstehe aber nicht, warum es für richtig gehalten ist, "das letzte Mal, dass ich" zu sagen. So wie ich es verstehe, ist nur "das" richtig, da es sich auf "Mal" bezieht.


----------



## bearded

@ DerFrager
In Spanish, like in Italian,  'que'/'che' may be both a conjunction or a relative pronoun.  If you say ''la ùltima vez que yo estuve allì'', it is evident that 'que' is not a relative and does not refer to 'vez' , because the verb has a different person (yo). In German, 'dass' is a conjunction and - after 'das letzte Mal' - it takes the place of ''in welchem' or 'wo' (la ùltima vez en que/donde).  This is the reason why you cannot say 'das letzte Mal, das':  'das, like welches', is a relative pronoun in the nominative or accusative case, and would be wrong here.


----------



## DerFrager

That doesn't seem convincing. The fact that the verb has a different person doesn't mean that "que"/"das" doesn't refer to "vez"/"Mal". You can have sentences like "The man that I saw was tall", where the subject of "saw" is "I", and yet "that" refers to "the man". In German, the sentence would be:

Der Mann, den ich sah, war groß.

Also, "in welchem", as in "Das letzte Mal, in welchem ich...", refers even more clearly to "Mal", in my view.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> "Als ich das letzte Mal in Deutschland war, war ich noch ein Käse im Schaufenster."


Hm, das habe ich in der Tat noch NIE gehört. Es handelt sich offensichtlich um eine doch sehr regionale Wendung.

Aus welcher Gegend stammst du und wie üblich ist der Spruch wirklich?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Here in Westphalia you can hear "da lag ich noch als Quark im Schaufenster" (I think it’s more commonly used when one speaks about other people: "da lagst du noch …"). But it would not make much sense to use this idiom in this context. Presumably his mother did not visit Germany to lie down in a shop window.





> Kajjo:
> _Als ich das letzte Mal in Deutschland war, war ich noch im Bauch meiner Mutter._





> cuore romano:
> Wieso überhaupt _das *letzte* Mal_??
> 
> Wie kann er denn vorher schon in D gewesen sein?


His mother could have gone to Germany twice during her pregnancy 

Edit: "when one speaks about other people" might be misleading. I should add that it is normally used when someone speaks about the past, about events of the past or things that they did back then; and they speak to someone that is considerably younger than themselves. Then they might add "da lagst du noch als Quark im Schaufenster", meaning "you weren’t even born back then".


----------



## bearded

DerFrager said:


> That doesn't seem convincing. The fact that the verb has a different person doesn't mean that "que"/"das" doesn't refer to "vez"/"Mal". You can have sentences like "The man that I saw was tall", where the subject of "saw" is "I", and yet "that" refers to "the man". In German, the sentence would be:
> 
> Der Mann, den ich sah, war groß.
> 
> Also, "in welchem", as in "Das letzte Mal, in welchem ich...", refers even more clearly to "Mal", in my view.


A comparison with English can better explain my point of view:
Would you say ''the last time which I was in Germany''? Does it seem correct to you?  It corresponds to _Das letzte Mal, das..
_Or would it be more correct to say ''the last time that I was in Germany'' (= das letzte Mal, dass...)? That/dass would be a conjunction corresponding to ''when/in which''.
Also please consider: es ist das erste Mal, dass ich in Deutschland bin / it is the first time that I am in Germany, not ...which I am in Germany.
(I know that in English you can omit 'that' altogether: I am only leaving it for the sake of grammar explanation).


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Hm, das habe ich in der Tat noch NIE gehört. Es handelt sich offensichtlich um eine doch sehr regionale Wendung.
> 
> Aus welcher Gegend stammst du und wie üblich ist der Spruch wirklich?



Ich stamme aus dem südlichen Thüringer Wald, Haselbach, Nähe Sonneberg, zugrundeliegende Dialektgruppe: Itzgründisch/Oberfränkisch.
Meine Eltern haben es sehr oft verwendet.
In Dresden sind dagegen allgemein Redewendungen selten, zumindest nach meinem Eindruck verschwinden Redewendungen, alle sprechen direkt und Standard.
Die Käse-im-Schaufenster-Redewendung habe ich aber auch außerhalb meines Elternhauses gehört.
Sie hat Eingang im Redensartenindex gefunden (ncht durch mich): http://www.redensarten-index.de/suc...egen haben&bool=relevanz&suchspalte[]=rart_ou

Das deutet auf einen gewissen Bekanntheitsgrad.
Ich verlagere hierzu die Diskussion in einen eigenen Faden http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=3006022&p=15199370#post15199370 
Der Redensartenindex gibt als Bedeutung an: "vor der Geburt".


----------



## DerFrager

bearded man said:


> A comparison with English can better explain my point of view:
> Would you say ''the last time which I was in Germany''? Does it seem correct to you?  It corresponds to _Das letzte Mal, das..
> _Or would it be more correct to say ''the last time that I was in Germany'' (= das letzte Mal, dass...)? That/dass would be a conjunction corresponding to ''when/in which''.
> Also please consider: es ist das erste Mal, dass ich in Deutschland bin / it is the first time that I am in Germany, not ...which I am in Germany.
> (I know that in English you can omit 'that' altogether: I am only leaving it for the sake of grammar explanation).



That's certainly more convincing. 

I'm pretty sure, however, that "in which" is not a conjunction but a relative pronoun just like "which", as in "the box *in which* he hides his porn magazines".


----------



## bearded

DerFrager said:


> I'm pretty sure, however, that "in which" is not a conjunction but a relative pronoun just like "which", as in "the box *in which* he hides his porn magazines''


I see your point, but remember you were saying that ''Dal letzte Mal, *das....*'' is correct.  Now since 'das' is a relative pronoun in the nominative or accusative case (i.e. subject or direct object), do you think it can mean *in which?*


----------



## Hutschi

Schimmelreiter said:


> There are four options:
> _
> das letzte Mal, dass ich in Deutschland war
> das letzte Mal, das ich in Deutschland war _(relative pronoun in the adverbial accusative)
> _das letzte Mal, als ich in Deutschland war
> __​das letzte Mal, da ich in Deutschland war_



As Schimmelreiter wrote, all four cases are correct.

There is a little shift in meaning between the versions with _das_ and _dass_:

_das letzte Mal, dass ich in Deutschland war -_  corresponds to_ "__das letzte Mal, als ich in Deutschland war" _and _​"das letzte Mal, da ich in Deutschland war"

_while in_"__das letzte Mal, das ich in Deutschland war" "das"_ refers to_ "das letzte Mal".  ("Das letzte Mal, bei dem ich in Deutschland war")_


----------



## elroy

Schimmelreiter said:


> There are four options:
> 
> _das letzte Mal, dass ich in Deutschland war
> das letzte Mal, das ich in Deutschland war _(relative pronoun in the adverbial accusative)
> _das letzte Mal, als ich in Deutschland war
> das letzte Mal, da ich in Deutschland war_


 Hier sagt Robocop (Schweizer Muttersprachler), "dass" sei falsch. In diesem Thread hat's aber keiner beanstandet. Schweizerische Besonderheit?


----------



## Sowka

Ich finde "dass" ganz normal an dieser Stelle (die nächstgelegene Schweiz ist die Holsteinische Schweiz )


----------



## elroy

Sowka said:


> an dieser Stelle


 In diesem Thread, im anderen oder in beiden?


----------



## Sowka

In beiden Threads. "Dass" würde mir nicht auffallen.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Hier sagt Robocop (Schweizer Muttersprachler), "dass" sei falsch. In diesem Thread hat's aber keiner beanstandet.


Mir "gefällt" "_das letzte Mal, dass ich in Deutschland war" _nicht besonders, selbst sagen würde ich es nie_,_ sondern nur

_das letzte Mal, als ich in Deutschland war_
_das letzte Mal, wo ich in Deutschland war*** (ugs. _?)
***Siehe 


> Drückt das Bezugswort etwas Räumliches oder Zeitliches aus, kann alternativ zu einer Präposition das Relativadverb "*wo*" benutzt werden.
> _*Jetzt*, *wo* wir im Lotto gewonnen haben, sind unsere finanziellen Probleme gelöst._


Edit: Schriftlich würde ich natürlich auch verwenden:

_das letzte Mal, da ich in Deutschland war_


----------



## elroy

Hmmmmm...Geschmackssache vielleicht?


----------



## bearded

Hallo elroy
Findest Du auch die Formulierung ''dies ist das erste Mal, dass ich ihn sehe'' falsch oder seltsam?

Bei meinen obigen #32 u. 36 hatte ich uebrigens  vergessen, dass man auch sagen kann ''ich bin das erste Mal (Akk.) hier''. Dementsprechend ist im OP-Satz auch 'das' im Akkusativ richtig (Schimmelreiter hatte ganz recht mit seiner Auflistung).


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> Findest Du auch die Formulierung ''dies ist das erste Mal, dass ich ihn sehe'' falsch oder seltsam?


 Nein, aber auch Robocop akzeptiert diese Variante (siehe anderen Thread). JCK wohl auch, würde ich raten.


----------



## bearded

Zwischen ''dies war das erste Mal, dass ich ihn sah'' und ''das erste Mal, dass ich ihn sah, war er krank'' mag wohl ein feiner syntaktischer Unterschied bestehen, und Letzteres mag weniger elegant klingen (ich stimme JCK zu), aber es scheint mir, dass konkret beide Formulierungen mit 'dass' doch oft verwendet werden. SR und Hutsci (vgl. #17 oben) halten beide auch Letzteres  fùr korrekt.


----------



## elroy

Sowka auch. Robocop aber nicht, und im anderen Thread hat keiner der zwei weiteren Muttersprachler (einmal D, einmal Ö), die sich geäußert haben, Robocops These beanstandet. Daher habe ich gefragt, ob das letztendlich nicht Geschmackssache ist. Es wäre schön, wenn sich noch weitere Muttersprachler zum anderen Thread äußern würden.


----------



## Hutschi

_Ich versuche mal eine Gruppierung und erhalte drei Gruppen:

das letzte Mal, als ich in Deutschland war, (normaler/neutraler Stil) (orientiert sich an der Zeit)

das letzte Mal, dass ich in Deutschland (poetischer Stil) (orientiert sich am Fakt)
das letzte Mal, da ich in Deutschland war (noch stärker poetischer Stil) (orientiert sich am Fakt)_

_das letzte Mal, das ich in Deutschland war - Relativpronomen, steht für "das letzte Mal" und wiederholt es - _erschien mir beim ersten Lesen als falsch. Aber als Relativpronomen funktioniert es. Spontan mündlich hätte ich es nicht erkannt. Über den Stil bin ich unsicher. Poetisch oder eher umgangssprachlich?

< ... >


----------



## Gernot Back

elroy said:


> Hier sagt Robocop (Schweizer Muttersprachler), "dass" sei falsch. In diesem Thread hat's aber keiner beanstandet. Schweizerische Besonderheit?


Ich denke, es kann kein Zweifel darüber bestehen, dass @Robocop uneingeschränkt Recht hat: Es handelt sich um einen Attributsatz, der definiert, um was für ein _letztes Mal_ es sich handelt. Es handelt sich *definitiv nicht* um einen Subjekt- oder Objektsatz. Für einen Attributsatz kommt nur ein Relativsatz mit Relativpronomen oder Relativadverb (wie etwa _wo/als_) in Frage.

Die Ausnahme, bei der die Konjunktion _dass_ einen Attributsatz einleiten kann, sind Sätze, die sich auf ein substantiviertes Verb oder Prädikativum (Adjektiv oder Nomen) beziehen, wobei der _Dass_-Satz als Objekt dieses Verbs bzw. als Subjekt zu einem Prädikativum fungiert.



			
				Canoo.net said:
			
		

> *Attributsätze im weiteren Sinne*
> Die oben stehenden Sätze sind Attributsätze im engeren Sinne.
> 
> Die folgenden Sätze sind nur der Form nach Attributsätze. Sie beziehen sich meist auf ein von einem Verb oder Adjektiv abgeleitetes Nomen und lassen sich zu entsprechenden Subjektsätzen oder Objektsätzen umformulieren. Zum Beispiel:
> 
> Mit _dass_ eingeleiteter Nebensatz
> Es besteht die Hoffnung, dass es noch Überlebende gibt.
> = Man hofft, dass es noch Überlebende gibt.
> 
> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du Recht hast, ist gering.
> = Dass du Recht hast, ist kaum wahrscheinlich.


 canoonet - Nebensatz: Funktion: Attributsatz


----------



## elroy

Hältst Du dementsprechend auch im in diesem Thread besprochenen Satz „dass“ für falsch?

_Dass letzte Mal, dass in Deutschland war, war ich im Bauch meiner Mutter. _


----------



## Gernot Back

elroy said:


> Hältst Du dementsprechend auch im in diesem Thread besprochenen Satz „dass“ für falsch?
> 
> _Dass letzte Mal, dass *ich* in Deutschland war, war ich im Bauch meiner Mutter. _


Ja, das halte ich streng genommen für falsch.


----------



## Hutschi

Warum? Ich sehe es als untergeordneten Nebensatz. Warum ist es falsch?
Sind folgende Beispiele auch falsch?

das letzte Mal, dass ich - Englisch-Übersetzung – Linguee Wörterbuch

Das ist wahrscheinlich das letzte Mal, dass ich in diesem Hohen Haus 
über Polen spreche, weshalb ich all jenen danken möchte, 
[...]

europarl.europa.eu

Dies ist nun wirklich das letzte Mal, dass ich Gelegenheit habe, 
Ihnen den Jahresbericht der Europäischen Zentralbank vorzulegen, 
[...]

europarl.europa.eu


----------



## Gernot Back

Hutschi said:


> Das ist wahrscheinlich das letzte Mal, dass ich in diesem Hohen Haus
> über Polen spreche, weshalb ich all jenen danken möchte,
> [...]
> 
> europarl.europa.eu
> 
> Dies ist nun wirklich das letzte Mal, dass ich Gelegenheit habe,
> Ihnen den Jahresbericht der Europäischen Zentralbank vorzulegen,
> [...]
> 
> europarl.europa.eu


In beiden von dir zitierten Sätzen fungiert _das letzte Mal_ als Prädikativum zum Subjektsatz mit "dass". _Das_ bzw. _dies_ fungieren hier als Korrelate für den folgenden Subjektsatz, eine Umstellung ins Vorfeld des Satzes ist unter Tilgung def Korrelats möglich:
_
Dass ich in diesem Hohen Haus über Polen spreche, ist wahrscheinlich das letzte Mal (...)
Dass ich Gelegenheit habe, Ihnen den Jahresbericht der Europäischen Zentralbank vorzulegen, ist nun wirklich das letzte Mal._​
Das ist in dem ohnehin eher der Umgangssprache zuzuordnenden Satz von @Sepia nicht der Fall: Hier lässt sich der Attributsatz nicht vom Bezugsnomen _Mal_ trennen.


Sepia said:


> Das letzte mal, dass ich in Deutschland war, war ich im Bauch meiner Mutter.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich könnte umgangssprachlich sagen:

Dass ich in Deutschland war, das letzte Mal, war ich im Bauch meiner Mutter.
Beide Teile bleiben aber dabei tatsächlich verknüpft.
Und "Das letzte Mal" ist tatsächlich auch nötig.
Danke für die Erklärung des Unterschieds.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Ich könnte umgangssprachlich sagen:
> Dass ich in Deutschland war, das letzte Mal, war ich im Bauch meiner Mutter.


Würdest Du das wirklich sagen?
Für _mich_ klingt dieser Satz unmöglich bzw. unverständlich.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Konstruktion falsch ist. Beispiele von Projekt Gutenberg:


> Sie lehnte sich an ihn und sagte ruhig und herzlich: »Und das ist nun also das letzte Mal, daß ich deine Hand in meiner halte?«
> Kapitel 15 des Buches: Irrungen, Wirrungen von Theodor Fontane | Projekt Gutenberg





> Da war das eine Mal, daß die Kinder heimlich ins Boot gestiegen waren, und die kleine Mücke fiel ins tiefe Wasser und konnte doch nicht schwimmen.
> Kapitel 13 des Buches: Geschichten aus der Murkelei von Hans Fallada | Projekt Gutenberg





> Auch die Uneigennützigkeit und die Großmuth haben ihre Grenzen, über die hinaus die Welt, die mit ihrem Urtheile im Ganzen und Großen immer Recht hat, nicht mehr von Uneigennützigkeit und Großmuth, sondern einfach von – aber, was soll ich Dich das letzte Mal, daß wir vielleicht uns so frei gegen einander aussprechen können, erzürnen?
> Kapitel 13 des Buches: In Reih' und Glied. Zweiter Theil von Friedrich Spielhagen | Projekt Gutenberg





> Das erste Mal, dass ich an seinen Zuckungen erwachte – es war in einer Morgenfrühe zu Ende der achtziger Jahre in Florenz –, da schien es, als ob ein Schnellzug über mein Bett hinraste, von dem Boden und Scheiben zitterten.
> Kapitel 10 des Buches: Florentinische Erinnerungen von Isolde Kurz | Projekt Gutenberg



Edit: Dieser Post bezieht sich auf Sepias Satz in #2 („Das letzte Mal, dass etc.“).


----------



## Hutschi

Ich kannte die Form vor Allem aus Märchen und alten Geschichten. Insofern - und nach den Beispielen - ist es poetischer/märchenhafter Stil.
Statt falsch würde ich eher sagen: veraltend oder veraltet.

"Dass ich in Deutschland war, das letzte Mal, war ich im Bauch meiner Mutter."


JClaudeK said:


> Würdest Du das wirklich sagen?
> Für _mich_ klingt dieser Satz unmöglich bzw. unverständlich.


Ja, eher in der Form: Dass ich in Deutschland war -- das letzte Mal -- war ich im Bauch meiner Mutter.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Ich kannte die Form vor Allem aus Märchen und alten Geschichten. Insofern - und nach den Beispielen - ist es poetischer/märchenhafter Stil.
> Statt falsch würde ich eher sagen: veraltend oder veraltet.


Ich glaube, das kann man auch anders sehen. Sepia hat es so formuliert, Sowka hatte nichts daran auszusetzen, du auch nicht, und ich persönlich empfinde die Konstruktion auch nicht als falsch. Du kannst noch Schimmelreiter dazurechnen und wahrscheinlich auch diejenigen, die es nicht beanstandet haben:


elroy said:


> In diesem Thread hat's aber keiner beanstandet.



Edit: Meine Aussagen beziehen sich nur auf elroys Frage (#41) bzw. Sepias Satz (#2). Hutschis Hinzufügungen in #60 hatte ich nicht gesehen (sein Post bestand zunächst nur aus dem, was ich zitiert habe.)


----------



## Hutschi

Das stimmt natürlich auch wieder.
Ich habe noch nicht verstanden, warum es falsch sein soll. Mein Ansatz mit Beispielen war falsch, aber Deiner ist tatsächlich ein Beleg für die Verwendung in der Literatur.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Übrigens ähneln die meisten Beispiele, die man findet, den Beispielen, die du angeführt hast; irgendwas mit „es ist das letzte Mal“, „das war das letzte Mal“ etc. Was aber nicht bedeutet, dass die kürzere Form falsch wäre.

Es ist manchmal wirklich kompliziert, siehe z. B. hier:
Rauchen, was die meisten denken, dass sie rauchen


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Sepia hat es so formuliert, Sowka hatte nichts daran auszusetzen, du auch nicht, und ich persönlich empfinde die Konstruktion auch nicht als falsch. Du kannst noch Schimmelreiter dazurechnen und wahrscheinlich auch diejenigen, die es nicht beanstandet haben:



Es geht bei ihnen doch um eine ganz andere Konstruktion als die von Hutschi (mit dem _dass-Satz _anfangend)


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Es geht bei ihnen doch um eine ganz andere Konstruktion als die von Hutschi (mit dem _dass-Satz _anfangend)


#59 bezog sich auf elroys Frage (#41) bzw. Sepias Satz aus #2. War wohl missverständlich. Hab’s präzisiert.


----------



## JClaudeK

Danke. Und was sagst Du zu Hutschis Konstruktion?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Danke. Und was sagst Du zu Hutschis Konstruktion?


Im Schriftlichen würde ich es als falsch bezeichnen. Wenn man das eingeschobene „das letzte Mal“ entfernt, erhält man:
Dass ich in Deutschland war, war ich im Bauch meiner Mutter.
Im Mündlichen können solche Sachen aber vorkommen. Man hat etwas vergessen und schiebt es hinterher. (Im Mündlichen können noch ganz andere Sachen vorkommen, Hutschis Satz wäre da sogar noch als relativ harmlos zu bewerten.)


----------

